# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Другие программы по безопасности  >  Rising PC Doctor

## Sibir

Что это за программа? Кто-нибудь может что-то сказать?

http://soft.softodrom.ru/ap/Rising-PC-Doctor-p9856

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## rodocop

Бесплатная софтина от китайцев, производителей антивируса Rising.

Для бесплатной очень неплохо набита функционалом:
- куча всяческих проверок на уязвимости и опасные настройки системы
- проверка на спайварь и троянов
- удаление всяческой приватной информации (не только из системы и браузера, но и из других программ)
- онлайн-проверки
- иммунизация USB
- определение и установка необходимых обновлений с сайта MS и других
- контроль, перехват и блокировка троянов
- контроль стартапа, процессов, сервисов и сетевых соединений
- восстановление домашней страницы IE и редактирование файла proxy напрямую из программы

Короче, приличный такой комбайн, вполне способный в умелых руках попробовать позащищать комп и в одиночку :-)
Но чтобы сказать, насколько он эффективен, надо действительно выпустить его в "дикую среду" и погонять с месяцок в хвост и в гриву, а я пока не собрался. Значительную часть его функций у меня выполняет AnVir Task Manager, да и остальное тоже есть кому поручить :-)

По собранным мной впечатлениям от продукции Rising вывод такой: зверюга вполне может оказаться стоящей вещью, но не исключен и вариант красивой фигни.

Резюме: стоит потестировать и, возможно, использовать как единое средство контроля безопасности, способное заменить сразу несколько утилит.
Очень удобно для полуавтоматического и автоматического обновления Windows (не надо ходить на сайт Мелкософта и вручную качать обновления).

Большой недостаток интерфейса - жестко зашитые размеры окна. Очень неудобно просматривать таблицы с результатами тестов и проверок в маленьком окошке, а раздвинуть его нельзя...

----------

